# First Major storm across the middle of the country



## JDsnowremoval (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey guys, the first major storm of the season, sounds like a blast through the middle of the US, still no snow here in the east:realmad: but its still early in the season...

Post some pics of the storm as you get them and how your first major storm of the season went hopefully no trouble. payup payup payup Best of luck and stay safe!!


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

I hear chicago is getitng a blizard tomm.. good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, God bless those in Chi-town. I hope you get yours, guys. I want some snow here in NE, too, though.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

It was warm today up to 75 degrees. Its gonna start getting cold this weekend.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

J&R Landscaping said:


> It was warm today up to 75 degrees. Its gonna start getting cold this weekend.


Same here today. It sure as hell did not feel like winter. 75 is nice, but it's 50 degrees too warm for my purposes. payup


----------



## Dakota2004 (Jun 12, 2006)

Post those pics boys!!! Let us New Englanders get a quick taste


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm sure you guys to the east and southern tier will get a taste this weekend..i'm in for it tonight...it's been around 35 degress all day while you were in the 60's...and i'm just 30 miles southeast of Watertown NY..


----------



## Jim Prill (Jan 11, 2004)

I finished plowing my account in Libertyville IL around 2Pm. On the way home WGN news reported 15.2 in. Glad too make the money but also glad too see my bed!!


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

I just got home from a 24 hour shift and I'm not really tired????

This snow was the worst. 1" layer of ice with 4" of heavy white stuff. It was really hard to plow.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

all ferris said:


> I just got home from a 24 hour shift and I'm not really tired????
> 
> This snow was the worst. 1" layer of ice with 4" of heavy white stuff. It was really hard to plow.


Yuck I hate those ones.Had one of those storms here in Indianapolis back in 2001 it was horrible.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

WE GOT NOTHING BUT RAIN HERE!!!:realmad:


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

QMVA said:


> WE GOT NOTHING BUT RAIN HERE!!!:realmad:


That's what I got, a lot of rain and some heavy winds.


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

Coming off an 18 hours straight with only about 4 hours sleep, We started with an inch of ice and six inches of the wet heavy stuff but then it froze throughout the day and coverd in ligher blowing stuff. But I picked up two more commericial lots, and three residentials today to buff my two commerial lots and 54 residentials!   :salute:


----------



## bbrsq (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey guys we got about 13-14" of snow. Started Friday about 3:30 am. Not even a dusting by 4:30. By 5am it was coming down so hard you couldnt see and couldnt keep anything clear. We got 1-2" per hour. It finally stopped about 1pm. City and county pulled plows about 9:30am.
We are going on three days here. Yesterday afternoon and today were final clean up, digging out areas, and moving snow. Tomorrow is more digging out and moving as well as doing my few residential lake homes.
We got so much snow I have no where else to stack on some of the lots. Haven't seen piles this big on some of these lots in many years.


----------

